# Digital Certificate or Electronic ID



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking at exchanging my driving licence online as because of the restrictions you can't go there to exchange, also it is better to do online these days if you can and have less contact with strangers.
What is and how do I obtain either of the above (Did cert or electronic I'd) is it easy to do. Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You mean exchange your UK licence for a Spanish one, or renewing a Spanish one? I don't think you can do the exchange online. The biggest problem is getting an appointment at Tráfico because they are all booked up... But I'm sure there's another thread on this.

Re your question, I didn't realise there was a difference between a electronic ID and a digital certificate. I got a digital certificate once and it was a hell of a faff. Only worked for a few weeks ... Your best bet might be to use a gestor.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Digital signatures are a faff and they do not last long before you need to renew them.

A far better and easier system is [email protected] You download the app onto your smartphone or tablet. Apply for the submission code that gets delivered to your address, then enter it into the system and it is now live.
You can use the [email protected] on all government, town hall, traffico, suma etc. You just click on the web page you want o look at, enter your NIE/TIE/DNI number and click get PIN. Open the app and a 3 character pin will appear, enter that into the page that you are looking at and you can look at all your personal documents.
You can also apply for an up to date padron using [email protected], although it is still taking several weeks for your padron to be emailed to you.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Alcalaina, I think they are advising now to do it online rather than go to trafico because of the current restrictions. It looks simple enough except you need a digital certificate, which I don't know how to or where get one.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

stevesainty said:


> Digital signatures are a faff and they do not last long before you need to renew them.
> 
> A far better and easier system is [email protected] You download the app onto your smartphone or tablet. Apply for the submission code that gets delivered to your address, then enter it into the system and it is now live.
> You can use the [email protected] on all government, town hall, traffico, suma etc. You just click on the web page you want o look at, enter your NIE/TIE/DNI number and click get PIN. Open the app and a 3 character pin will appear, enter that into the page that you are looking at and you can look at all your personal documents.
> You can also apply for an up to date padron using [email protected], although it is still taking several weeks for your padron to be emailed to you.


Brilliant, thanks Steve, I'll look at that.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Roy C said:


> Thanks Alcalaina, I think they are advising now to do it online rather than go to trafico because of the current restrictions. It looks simple enough except you need a digital certificate, which I don't know how to or where get one.


Where are you getting this advice from? I'm pretty sure you have to go in person as you have to hand in your old licence, provide a photo etc - and possibly do a test to make sure you are fit to drive. But because of the difficulty in getting appointments at Tráfico, the Spanish govt is setting up a website where you can register your intention to exchange it. This is possibly what you need the digital cert for? But I don't think it's up and running yet. See this other thread:









Driving licence exchange


Still trying to get an appointment to exchange my UK licence for a Spanish one. No luck yet, apparently there will be a special web site to register ones intention. Does any one have any info, I struggled to pass my UK test in 1972, although i have since driven emergency service vehicles when a...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

__





Canjes de permisos de conducir (Homologación de permisos)







sede.dgt.gob.es





I think it's here.


----------



## yevlondon (Jul 8, 2020)

i got this certificate. was pretty straightforward. lasts 4 years. Persona Física - Sede


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

yevlondon said:


> i got this certificate. was pretty straightforward. lasts 4 years. Persona Física - Sede


Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

stevesainty said:


> Digital signatures are a faff and they do not last long before you need to renew them.
> 
> A far better and easier system is [email protected] You download the app onto your smartphone or tablet. Apply for the submission code that gets delivered to your address, then enter it into the system and it is now live.
> You can use the [email protected] on all government, town hall, traffico, suma etc. You just click on the web page you want o look at, enter your NIE/TIE/DNI number and click get PIN. Open the app and a 3 character pin will appear, enter that into the page that you are looking at and you can look at all your personal documents.
> You can also apply for an up to date padron using [email protected], although it is still taking several weeks for your padron to be emailed to you.


I use a digital signature which lasts 4 years. Very easy to get and install. 

I can print off an updated padron certificate straight from my PC


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> I use a digital signature which lasts 4 years. Very easy to get and install.
> 
> I can print off an updated padron certificate straight from my PC


I used to have a digital certificate, but when it expired, I found it a lot easier to apply for and use [email protected]
I too can print off an up to date padron from a PDF sent by email by my town hall, but they are taking several weeks to process the online applications.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> I used to have a digital certificate, but when it expired, I found it a lot easier to apply for and use [email protected]
> I too can print off an up to date padron from a PDF sent by email by my town hall, but they are taking several weeks to process the online applications.


deleted


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

[email protected] isn't accepted for as many operations as the digital certificate issued by the FNMT (I have both and use the certificado more), but it is true that [email protected] is easier to obtain and I think, a permanent solution, and can be used on as many devices as you want, whereas the certificado lasts for only 4 years and can only be installed on one device. 



Persona Física - Sede


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Roy C - here are the instructions in English for obtaining [email protected], which is the electronic ID. 





__





[email protected] - [email protected]







clave.gob.es





EDIT - just read through it and it seems you need a digital certificate before you can get a [email protected]! 

Now you see why I use a gestor ...


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Al


Alcalaina said:


> Roy C - here are the instructions in English for obtaining [email protected], which is the electronic ID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Alcalaina, much appreciated, a gestor might be used yet.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

stevesainty said:


> I used to have a digital certificate, but when it expired, I found it a lot easier to apply for and use [email protected]
> I too can print off an up to date padron from a PDF sent by email by my town hall, but they are taking several weeks to process the online applications.



But with a digital signature you get the padron certificate immediately - no processing and no email to wait for
(or maybe each town hall operates differently?)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> [email protected] isn't accepted for as many operations as the digital certificate issued by the FNMT (I have both and use the certificado more), but it is true that [email protected] is easier to obtain and I think, a permanent solution, and can be used on as many devices as you want, whereas the certificado lasts for only 4 years and can only be installed on one device.
> 
> 
> 
> Persona Física - Sede



You can 'share' a digital signature onto a number of devices. My gestor has a copy and have I have one on 2 maqchines


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> You can 'share' a digital signature onto a number of devices. My gestor has a copy and have I have one on 2 maqchines


Yes, you are right. Thanks for the correction.

I think I misinterpreted the FNMT message about the initial download (which has to be to the same machine used for the application), but subsequently it can indeed be exported to others.

Glad I found this out today as I have to hand in my work computer tomorrow and thought I was going to lose my certificate!!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> But with a digital signature you get the padron certificate immediately - no processing and no email to wait for
> (or maybe each town hall operates differently?)


Madrid is the same, instant download with the certificate but the [email protected] system is not accepted unless you have registered in person (as you do for the certificate).


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

In normal times, getting an up to date padron is not a great problem, however, because of Brexit, and covid it is quite a time consuming operation at the moment. It is probably best to think well in advance if you need to do anything involving an up to date padron.


----------

